# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  NW 23rd & Western

## Pete

Back to Main Map
Click on map to load hi-resolution image - Will open a new window

Move North


Move West

Move East


Move South



1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.

19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.

----------


## JulyWalks

In the Paseo and Jefferson Park there appears to be an alleyway system that is maintained during the 1950s and 1960s from the aerials of the area that I have seen.  By the early 1980s, the alleyways appear to be abandoned by the city and start to be reclaimed by adjacent properties.  Does anyone know when the city switched away from alleyway maintenance in this area?

----------

